# Cardinals in their Natural Habitat



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I saw this on another forum, thought you guys might find it neat.

http://www.mikofish.com/subpage.html


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

That is very cool, thanks for sharing Chris!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

And for Tabatha, wild Rams. Notice their subdued colouring for the most part, and how they are schooling in one of the pictures. Very interesting.

http://www.mikofish.com/gpage47.html


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Sweet! It's amazing how they can blend in despite their brilliant colours.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, amazing place. That's a great inspiration for a biotope tank.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oops.. i thought i posted..

I love that! i really...really... love my cards.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Neat indeed.
Thanks.


----------

